# getting my hedgehog!! names?



## nelbug13 (Jul 2, 2013)

In four days i will be bringing my new baby boy home! I am so excited! Ive had his cage set up with everything for two weeks now I still havent decided on a name though.. so far ive thought of: Mr. Squishy. Gizmo. Casper. Thing(from the addams family). Knuckles. Genesis. And im still trying to think of more. I have a dog named Nova so i kind of want an astronomical name but its not a big deal.. any opinions/suggestions?  BTW im new, so i havent figured out how to post pictures, but ill try again when i bring him home.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I have some suggestions. Tumble, Needles, Sniffsalot, Bumper, and Toothpick.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Altair: common name for Alpha Aquila. OR you could name him Aquila since that is a constellation AND had "quil".

I don't know what color your baby is but if he's an apricot of some sort or had any "orange" in him you could name him Nash... it's the name of a giant orange star in the constellation Sagittarius.

I'll look for some more and ask my dad what he thinks since he's big into astronomy


----------



## nelbug13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you both! I will try to post pictures when I bring him home.. Hopefully it will be easier to decide once he's here


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures and hear what you decide!! Congrats!:-D


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Gizmo is adorable


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

It's been 4 days!! Pictures!


----------



## nelbug13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are a couple And I still can't decide on a name.. I just want it to be perfect.. lol.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Bean. Little dipper. Or my personal favorite, Comet.


----------



## nelbug13 (Jul 2, 2013)

I do like Comet! I've been thinking Sonar for a while.. but Comet is cute, and it fits with my dogs name


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't let me change your mind if you have your mindset on Sonar, it is a cute name too and very original I think.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww Sonar and Comet are really cute!!!


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

How about Orion?. As in orions belt? Something astronomical


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

He's so cute! I like "people" names. We planned on using the name Oliver but once we brought him home for some reason Henry fit better and it stuck. You can always try calling him by a few and see what sits best with you. Good luck and congrats on bringing baby home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Thresh, Peeta, Cato, Volts and Gale (It was a guy's name in The Hunger Games.)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know why, but for some reason the name Jeffrey popped into my head when I looked at his pictures... Not very unique, but you could spruce it up and spell it Geoffrey. He's a cutie! Congrats!


----------

